# Has any one actually used aquarium plants substrate b4



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Like title says has any one? It looks good and seems to be a lil cheaper. They say a 5g buxket is enough to do a 3" sand bed in a 55g which is equal to 6 bags of eco-complete. The 5g bucket is only $65 which 6 bags of eco would run about $120. So I fugure a 6g buxket would give me almost 3" in a 75g or at least 2 1/2" right? Plus u get a handy bucket for water changes ;-} 

But was just wondering if any1 else had any experiance wit them or the substrate?
Here's a link to it

AquariumPlants.com's own: Freshwater Plant Substrate


PS this will b for a 75g tank so I would probably need about 7-8 bags of eco so that would be about $120-$140 instead of $75 + $6 shipping.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have used it and am currently using it in one of my 125g tanks. It is okay. I will never use it again.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Y wouldnt u use again???


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Get Eco here...free shipping. Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate - Aquarium Rocks and Fish Tank Rock from PETCO.com

The substrate that AP sells is just too light. My filter outlet hits the front glass, deflects downward, and then makes it pile up in the back of the tank. Plants are not held very firmly either. It works great, just a pain to deal with.

Go with the safe-t-zorb ideal. Buy 3 bags Eco and 1 40lb bag of the safe-t-zorb and you're out $65.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

ya thats where I was planning on getting it. This morning I just got the tank n stand in the house. I was thinking of ordering the eco n getting the peat moss n floor sry and mixing that togetherer n just putting in enough water to cover the mix till I get the eco in the mail. That way it wont get so cloudy. I plan on getting the eheim. But I think im gonna go filterless till I get half way stocked. Gonna try the beadolbob method.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Save the 120..or even the 75...Find this book online for like 20.00..Walstad method - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki or just research her methods for free. 
Buy a bag of CHEAP potting soil from your local big box store... 2.00
Go buy a bag of Pool Filter Sand, 50 lbs at $10.00 ... maybe a bag and a half.
Your plants, wallet, and fish will reward ya. Total cost maybe 25.00... And the results are amazing.. 
Bill in Va.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The book is "Ecology of the Planted Aquarium."  Good book. NPT tanks are cool. Its a good book to read whether or not you like the NPT methods. I would go to a plant specific forum and read about NPT setups first. Diane's book is pretty aged.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well I ordered 3 bags of eco a few hours ago and just got back from tractor supply company with a bag of sphagum peat moss, the safe-t-sorb and a 5g bucket to rinse it and use as my fish bucket. Total cost $14.86. And $54.35 for my online order. I will b starting a build thread as im gonna start the rinseing n cleaning of the tank today


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Jr.. yep.. aged but yet refuted.. Bill in Va.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

williemcd said:


> Jr.. yep.. aged but yet refuted.. Bill in Va.


Didn't mean aged as in wrong or invalid. But, some things mentioned in the way planted tanks are done now, weren't even thought of then.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Gotcha... her methods work for me.. and she has updated her stance on a few issues.. i.e. water changes.. Bill 
p.s. she's on a number of forums and joins in on chats a number of times. Bill in Va. (still)


----------

